# [SOLVED] Sync Outlook 2010 and Hotmail Calendar



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

Windows 7
Office 2010 Professional (includes Outlook 2010)

I have recently installed Outlook 2010 and it works fine on its own. I have imported my calendar from Outlook 2003.

I also have a Windows Live account which allows me to access a Hotmail account which also has a calendar function. I understand that these calendars can be synchronised using the Outlook Connector program which I downloaded from the Microsoft website. 

The program appears to install okay but I do not get any of setup windows to link to my Hotmail account. It goes straight to the Finish window. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the program but get the same result.

How can I get this program to work?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sync Outlook 2010 and Hotmail Calendar*

You need to start the add account wizard in outlook and enter your name, email address, and password and it should start the process correctly (don't select manually configure).


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Sync Outlook 2010 and Hotmail Calendar*

I already have an account set up - one for googlemail (which is my sign-in account for hotmail) and so I have the googlemail account and the outlook account shown on the sidebar of Outlook Mail. I don't have a specific Hotmail acccount as far as I know but I can access my Hotmail web calendar using the googlemail account sign-in.

I have two Windows ID accounts (the other sign-in is with talktalk.net. Could that be causing a problem. In any case, why do I not get the setup windows to point to the hotmail account?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sync Outlook 2010 and Hotmail Calendar*

You can obviously have more than one account installed within outlook. If you try to add another account and specify the name, email address and password for your hotmail account it should start the connector configuration...did you try it?


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Sync Outlook 2010 and Hotmail Calendar*

Thanks again for responding. I have deleted both my email accounts from Outlook and then reinstalled them using the auto facility (not manual). These were successfully reinstalled my google account which I use for Windows Live ID account. I then opened my Hotmail calendar and and entered an event. When I looked at my Outlook calendar this event was not shown (it was not synchronised with my Hotmail calendar). It appears that there is no link. Is there a manual way of setting up a link?


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Sync Outlook 2010 and Hotmail Calendar*

I've done a bit more work to try (unsuccessfully) to get the Connector synchronising tool to work. I created another Windows ID account specifially for Hotmail ([email protected]). I looked at my new Hotmail calendar in this account and it was empty (no appoinments) as expected.

I then uninstalled Connector and Outlook and then reinstalled both programs (but I did not delete the original profiles). I then created the Hotmail email account in Outlook using the auto connect feature which worked fine. A new account for Hotmail was listed on the left side of the screen and the Sync Issues folder contained the following information. By the way, none of my other email account folders show this Sync Issues folder.

15:00:52 Synchronizer Version 14.0.5117
15:00:52 Synchronizing Mailbox '[email protected]'
15:00:52 Synchronizing Hierarchy
15:00:52 4 folder(s) added to online store
15:00:52 1 folder(s) updated in online store
15:00:52 Synchronizing local changes in folder 'Inbox'
15:00:53 Folder Collection Sync Key: 0
15:00:53 Message Collection Sync Key: 0
15:00:54 2 folder(s) added to offline store
15:00:54 6 folder(s) updated in offline store
15:00:54 Synchronizing server changes in folder 'Ken's calendar'
15:00:54 Synchronizing server changes in folder 'Contacts'
15:00:55 Synchronizing server changes in folder 'Drafts'
15:00:55 Synchronizing server changes in folder 'Inbox'
15:00:55 1 item(s) added to offline folder
15:00:55 Synchronizing server changes in folder 'Birthday calendar'
15:00:55 Synchronizing server changes in folder 'UK Holidays'
15:00:56 81 item(s) added to offline folder
15:00:56 Synchronizing server changes in folder 'Sent Items'
15:00:56 Synchronizing server changes in folder 'Deleted Items'
15:00:56 Synchronizing server changes in folder 'Junk E-mail'
15:00:56 Done

It appeared, therefore, that my Outlook calendar had been synchronised with my Hotmail calendar. However, when I checked my Hotmail calendar it had not changed. I then created a dummy appointment in both calendars and there was not corresponding entry in the other calendar. I have not spend 3 days on this problem and I am beginning to consider dumping Outlook and simply using webmail services. Grrrrrrrr.

Should I try to delete all traces of Outlook (including profiles) and start again? If so, what should I delete and where will I find the files?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sync Outlook 2010 and Hotmail Calendar*

So when you created your new live account and new profile in outlook, it seemed to work correctly? I guess the other question I have, since I've not done this on my current computer, is when you look at your expanded folder list, does it create a set of folders for the hotmail account in addition to your standard "personal folders" contained in the PST file? I would somewhat expect a different set of folders that are the same as your hotmail folders, kinda like when one has a pop3 account on their computer AND an exchange account. You can have two sets of folders depending on the order in which they were installed.


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Sync Outlook 2010 and Hotmail Calendar*

There are a set of folders for Hotmail and the other two accounts that I have associated with Windows Live ID account. The folders in these other accounts are not identical to the Hotmail account - for example there is no Sync Issues folder in the non-Hotmail accounts.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sync Outlook 2010 and Hotmail Calendar*

OK and is the calendar folder in the hotmail account folders reflecting the calendar entries you find online?


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Sync Outlook 2010 and Hotmail Calendar*

I logged in using my new Hotmail account details and the calendar is blank (no appointments) except from the one test appointment that I mentioned previously. This test appointment has not been reflected back to my Outlook calendar.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sync Outlook 2010 and Hotmail Calendar*

I guess without testing this on my own computer I won't know how it reacts...

I'll give it a shot when I have some free time to see.


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Sync Outlook 2010 and Hotmail Calendar*

Thanks - I will check this page occasionally to get an update on your progress. In the meantime I will scout around the internet and see if anyone else has this problem and try any fixes that I find. If I do find a fix I will let you know.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sync Outlook 2010 and Hotmail Calendar*

Ok...I just tested it, just for fun on a spare box running outlook 2010 and Windows 7 Ultimate. As I suspected, the calendar folder that resides in the HOTMAIL folders has the appointment that I setup as a test. What I did was downloaded and installed the outlook connector. Set it up with my hotmail account information. Clicked on send/receive and it got everything downloaded. I then created a new appointment in the hotmail calendar, clicked send receive and it appeared in the online calendar and I then modified it online, clicked send/receive and the change was made on the local machine. There was a slight lag in updating the local machine appointment, but that was only a couple of minutes.

As I mentioned, the calendar entries DO NOT get moved to the OUTLOOK calendar, they stay in the hotmail calendar folder. So when I look in my folder list on the left side of outlook and I see my hotmail address, I expand that set of folders and in there is my calendar for hotmail. When I look at that calendar, it reflects what I'm seeing online...as I would expect.


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Sync Outlook 2010 and Hotmail Calendar*

I don't have a folder for my Hotmail calendar under my Hotmail account (just the usual Inbox, Drafts, Sent Items, etc) and nor is it shown under any other of my email accounts. The Calendar is shown at the bottom of the list (under the email folders) with the Mail and Contacts 'buttons' that give me acess to these facilities.


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Sync Outlook 2010 and Hotmail Calendar*

It might help if I showed you what my Outlook configuration looks like and so I have attached a jpg image.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sync Outlook 2010 and Hotmail Calendar*

You need to click on the FOLDER icon at the bottom of the left side. It's next to the little black arrow pointing up/right. Then you'll see it. Right now you're only looking at MAIL related items in the view you're using.


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Sync Outlook 2010 and Hotmail Calendar*

I mistaking thought that clicking on the Calendar 'button' would take me to my Hotmail calendar but I now see that this was not the case. I can now access my Hotmail calendar from Outlook and will now import my previous Outlook calendar into the Hotmail calendar folder to bring the Hotmail calendar up to date. Hopefully that will get everything in order (synchronised and up to date). Many thanks for your help.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sync Outlook 2010 and Hotmail Calendar*

No problem. If you've not used an imap account within outlook, it's not as intuitive as it could be.


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Sync Outlook 2010 and Hotmail Calendar*

I should not have thought my problems were over. I now need a method for getting my existing outlook calendar into the Hotmail calendar. The output file options for Outlook are not compatible with the input file types for the Hotmail calendar. There should be an easy way to do this.


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Sync Outlook 2010 and Hotmail Calendar*

I solved the problem by showing the 'old' calendar events in list view, selecting all the events, and then dragging and dropping the events into the new Hotmail calendar folder. This also deleted the events in the 'old' calendar.


----------

